# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Coronation Street > The Rumour Mill >  The AXEMAN COMETH

## alan45

From oday's Sun
The Sun 
Stars set for Corrie chop  



Under threat ... Ashley and Claire 





By ALEX PEAKE

TOP Corrie stars face the axe under plans to cut the number of actors in the soap. 
Ruthless new boss Steve Frost is understood to have held secret talks to discuss potential victims. 

Favourite characters such as Maria Sutherland (Samia Ghadie), Ashley (Steven Arnold) and Claire (Julie Howarth) may be among those lined up for the boot. 



Facing chop ... Dev



Others under threat are Dev and Sunita Alahan (Jimmi Harkishin and Shobna Gulati) and Frankie and Jamie Baldwin (Debra Stephenson and Rupert Hill). 

Newcomers Jessie and Joanne (Nailah Cumberbatch and Zaraah Abrahams) and Nathan Harding (Ray Fearon) are also thought to be at risk. 

Frost plans a clearout when he takes over from outgoing supremo Tony Wood at the end of a year. 



At risk ... Maria



A Corrie insider said: âIt is felt there are just too many people in the Street 

âNobody will be leaving in a hurry but we think the number of actors will be whittled down. 

âBosses want to concentrate on quality storylines and develop the depth of characters.â 

Frost was dubbed the axeman after chopping top name stars while in charge of Emmerdale.

----------


## alan45

Well of course these rumours have been on the go for some time now.

*Ashley and Claire*  They may not be soaplands most interesting couple but could we not keep them as Mr and Mrs average all they need is another 1.4 children

*DEV*  No loss there with his overacting
*
Maria*  Pointless character who has outlived her usefulness

*The Twins*  USELESS


*Frankie and Danny*  Keep them they are a re graet double act

----------


## Johnny Allen

They can't get rid of Frankie, to be honest I'm not all that bothered about the rest, although I don't want Nathan to go.

----------


## Andy'sLuckyPony

Ashley and Claire are nice enough. Occasionally they get good storylines, and it's good to have a normal couple. Sunita's cool, Dev's a baaad actor. Jamie's cute! He should stay!

----------


## Richie_lecturer

Frankie has a contract on Corrie til next Autumn, so I don't think she's for the chop just yet. I understand she will spread her wings after her contract is up and try something new.  I like her, felt that she could have been made a bit bitchier, though she's still a great addition to the cobbles and fits in nicely.

Jamie - no loss.  Rubbish actor.

Dev - no loss.  Rubbish actor.

Sunita - keep her.  She is good.

Ashley and Clurr - agree with Alan.  They just need another kid to go with Joshua to make them more interesting.  I preferred Maxine, but unlike most people I still think Claire is a useful character, as long as they don't give her stupid storylines like the park clean-up plot the other week.  Keep Ashley.  He works great with Fred.

Twins - no real loss although the thin one has improved.  The fat one must go however as she is dreadful.

Maria - Not the worst character in the Street but hardly the best.  No real loss.  

Nathan - OK.  Wouldn't axe him yet, but I don't really see a future for him.


I think this is a bit of tabloid hype.  Take the article with a pinch of salt.  I wish they'd axe Diggory though, and recast Tracyluv again.    :Thumbsdown:

----------


## xCharliex

> They can't get rid of Frankie, to be honest I'm not all that bothered about the rest, although I don't want Nathan to go.


I know i love her she cant go! They would be stupid to axe her Debs is the best actress on there IMO

----------


## Bad Wolf

my sentimates exactly- the rest i'm not fussed about but not frankie!!!!! i think if she is on the list the actress will be taken off when her scenes are shown when she finds out about danny and leanne- the reaction is going to be brilliant!

----------


## xCharliex

> my sentimates exactly- the rest i'm not fussed about but not frankie!!!!! i think if she is on the list the actress will be taken off when her scenes are shown when she finds out about danny and leanne- the reaction is going to be brilliant!


On the upside i know she will get more roles in other things! Shes very talented, slightly biased as shes one of my fav actresses but shes the best character they have brought to the street at the mo

----------


## alan45

> my sentimates exactly- the rest i'm not fussed about but not frankie!!!!! i think if she is on the list the actress will be taken off when her scenes are shown when she finds out about danny and leanne- the reaction is going to be brilliant!


Yes I love Frankie too. I think its kind of sweet thye way she has taken to Vera so well  :Smile:

----------


## Richie_lecturer

Yes Vera has been given a new lease of life with her rapport with Frankie.  :Smile:

----------


## feelingyellow

nathan - i like him, i think he could do well with a big storyline

the twins - don't know, they haven't had a real storyline

danny and frankie - the fabbest couple ever!

maria - she used to be good but she's just annoying 'oh no i can't break a nail' and 'tyyyyyyyyyy' and 'i love him, but...' is all she ever seems to say!

dev and sunita - dev is just too annoying, but sunita is good on her own, her and shelley's friendship was the best!

ashley and claire - claire, annoying - get rid of her, ashley, great scenes between him and fred

----------


## Luna

Three of Coronation Street's characters will be axed from the show.

Following rumours that there would be a cull on the soap's cast, The Sun now reports that those facing the chop are Vicky Entwhistle (Janice Battersby), Nailah Cumberbatch (Jessie) and Sunita Alahan (Shobna Gulati).

It has not yet been decided by scriptwriters how the characters will make their respective exits, only that they will leave next year.

----------


## dddMac1

hope the websters don't get axed

----------


## Luna

Who's Jessie??

----------


## feelingyellow

> Who's Jessie??


one of the twins in the factory

----------


## Luna

Why only axe one - they both do nothing

----------


## feelingyellow

i don't know why they're thinking of axing janice, she's always been great with her gobby mouth, the only thing ruining her has been the stupid hair storyline.

----------


## Chris_2k11

I like Janice.

----------


## Flozza

frankie's the best

----------


## magtart

:Cheer:   :Thumbsup:   :Clap:  Hoooooooray! they are all rubbish.  Get rid of the Platts and Websters as well.

What Corrie needs are more interesting characters and less superficial ones.  i.e like Jack and Vera, Haley and Roy

----------


## brenda1971

I wish that they would axe corrie altogether.Although now that the charlie - shelly story is coming to a close I might start to watch again

----------


## Debs

i have heard there are going to be even more being axed when the new bloke starts

----------


## alkalinetrio

wonder who he will axe

----------


## Mr Humphries

There are too many people in the street

----------


## Richie_lecturer

> i have heard there are going to be even more being axed when the new bloke starts


New bloke aka Steve Frost (formerly in charge of Emmerdale).  :Smile: 

Well yes that is inevitable.  Hopefully he'll axe some of the real dead wood, like Diggory and co.  As Mr Humphries said above, there are too many cast members at Corrie so they need to slim it down desperately.

----------


## Mr Humphries

I cant say that there is any people I want to go, but there are too many people to focus on and it confuses me sometimes.

But then I remember a few years ago this big cull that was to happen and it never did

----------


## Richie_lecturer

Same here, there aren't loads that need going, but the cast definately need pruning back a little.  I can identify upto 10-12 members I would 'gullitine', namely Diggory and the twins to name but a few.

Steve Frost isn't exactly a butcher, but I'm sure he is skilled enough to learn how to carve the joint.

----------


## stacyefc

i think they should get rid of the baker his voice is annoying and he is crap in it.

----------


## brenda1971

I think that they should get rid of characters like the twins and also the platts as I cant stand them and audrey as well

----------


## Debs

Get rid of the baker definatelty!!

----------


## Richie_lecturer

You can't get rid of Audrey and Gail!  They are an institution in soap world, I mean they've been in Corrie for over 30 years now.  The kids hardly set the world alight with their acting but they're good enough to stay.  The only one that should go is Martin, and he is going soon anyway.

----------

